# What do you do with your stove ash?



## ChrisWNY (Jan 10, 2011)

I just emptied my ash pan for the first time after roughly 10 days of burning 6-10 hours during the day, ash pan was just over 1/2 full. I figured I'd make use of the free fertilizer and dump the ash all over my gardens, around my trees, and on my lawn, might as well put it to good use. 

What do you do with your stove ash? Fertilize? Throw it away? 

Here's an article regarding wood ash and its benefits for gardens/trees...

http://www.humeseeds.com/ashes.htm


----------



## Wi Thundercat (Jan 10, 2011)

Save mine in a metal can and spread them on the acidic spots around the yard in the spring.


----------



## CALJREICH (Jan 10, 2011)

Spread in one of my fields.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah, so it makes a great top dressing for lawns and fields. I read that wood ash is also a great pest repellent, and tends to keep deer and rodents away. This would be a big bonus as I have problems with voles, rabbits, and deer around my property.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't have much ash to deal with so I dump it in the top of a metal trash can lid to let it cool down a few days and then on trash day dump it in the trash can. 
If the can catches fire at least is down by the road. :bug:
When I use the leaf blower on the flue pipe that's when the lawn gets fertilized. :coolcheese:


----------



## kinglew (Jan 10, 2011)

i also use them in my gardens


----------



## marine5068 (Jan 10, 2011)

I dump mine into a steel garbage can out on the deck each time I clean the pellet stove(about every three days).
After a season of burning pellets(about 75-100 bags and 4-5 months of heating here), I have almost a full garbage can load.
It then goes over the lawns or garden or trouble spots on the grass just before a rainy weather forecast.
I may fill some tunnels from the new resident mole that's made a mess of my front lawn last year. See if that makes him sneeze and leave...lol.


----------



## mischinski (Jan 10, 2011)

Dump it into the woods


----------



## exoilburner (Jan 10, 2011)

I put it in the broadcast spreader and spread it on the lawn.  The grass likes it.  When spreading makes me look like that cartoon character with the cloud hanging over his head so I walk fast and stay ahead of the cloud.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Right onto the gardens.

Grass seems to like it too.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 10, 2011)

exoilburner said:
			
		

> I put it in the broadcast spreader and spread it on the lawn.  The grass likes it.  When spreading makes me look like that cartoon character with the cloud hanging over his head so I walk fast and stay ahead of the cloud.


Charlie Brown's friend, Pigpen :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 10, 2011)

Lawn, Garden/flower beds, Compost pile and walkway/driveway in the winta!


----------



## Valhalla (Jan 10, 2011)

I add it to the compost pile!


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Walkway and driveway in the winter?

Dirty floors and mad wife FTW!


----------



## Snowy Rivers (Jan 10, 2011)

Just heave it out over the bank out back. Let the rain wash it into the soil

never seems to bother anything.

Snowy


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jan 10, 2011)

Snowy Rivers said:
			
		

> Just heave it out over the bank out back. Let the rain wash it into the soil
> 
> never seems to bother anything.
> 
> Snowy



ROFL - "just throw it over the fence into the neighbor's yard! Out of sight, out of mind!!"

Actually, if my neighbor threw his pellet ash into my yard, I'd thank him for it!


----------



## 2fas4u (Jan 11, 2011)

most of the time it goes in the trash but I do use it the graden too


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 11, 2011)

If you had my neighbors, youd throw it in their faces to cover up some ugly and make them smell better! Lol.

Gotta love neighbors!


----------



## Ro3bert (Jan 11, 2011)

Pour it over a bed of hay and water it. Mix the liquid with lard and you have gramma's lye soap.

Actually I've been dumping it in my "garden" (there's a good, long story reason for the quotes) but after reading these replies I think I, to, will put it in my spreader and apply to my acidic lawn.

BTW the character with the cloud over his head, can't remember his name, was in the Lil Abner comic strip of years ago. :coolsmile:


----------



## imacman (Jan 11, 2011)

Some goes into the garden, the rest goes into the compost pile (AFTER all the embers cool off.....don't ask me why I mentioned that.... :red: )

When spring is near, the ash goes on the lawn.


----------



## Install fire 1 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats the beauty about winter time with 2 feet of snow on the ground. You dont have to let them cool before you put them on the garden.


----------



## Nicholas440 (Jan 11, 2011)

I was always hesitant to dump the ash on the lawn, or in the garden for that matter as I thought the ash mixing with water would create an acid mixture that was harmful, so  I have always buried mine behind my garage in a hole which I then covered over.

Do the ashes do anything for your lawn?  Make it greener, or thicker etc?


----------



## littlesmokey (Jan 11, 2011)

My shop stove is so efficient I only get a couple of cups per season. :cheese:  :cheese: Different than others, I give some to a friend to balance the chicken poop and allow anything to grow.  But....

My unusual use is taking a five gallon can full and having it strained to about a .5-1.5 micro size (yield always varies) this it's mixed with 3000 grit diamond paste and a little silica carbide and and use it to polish antique furniture.


----------



## maglite67 (Jan 11, 2011)

makes good Christmas cookies to give out at work.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 11, 2011)

Nicholas440 said:
			
		

> I was always hesitant to dump the ash on the lawn, or in the garden for that matter as I thought the ash mixing with water would create an acid mixture that was harmful, so  I have always buried mine behind my garage in a hole which I then covered over.
> 
> Do the ashes do anything for your lawn?  Make it greener, or thicker etc?



Wood ash is a liming agent it isn't even close to being acidic, enough of it and acid loving plants like blueberries will be damaged.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 11, 2011)

I take it outside and dump it in the neighbor's driveway, where they park their car.

Eric


----------



## Defiant (Jan 11, 2011)

Lawn, garden and with the wind.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 11, 2011)

My ashvac holds almost a season's worth of ash but when it does come time to 
empty it, the ash goes into the flower garden.


----------



## ChrisWNY (Jan 12, 2011)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> I take it outside and dump it in the neighbor's driveway, where they park their car.
> 
> Eric



ROFL - another case of obnoxious neighbors. You could always wet the ash down and paint a nice wet-ash picture on their driveway...


----------



## teetah222 (Jan 13, 2011)

Haven't seen the lawn since before Thanksgiving... But I do need to save some ash to put on the grass right in front of my house to kill the moss.  Maybe by March... ;-)


----------



## Doublea88 (Jan 14, 2011)

Put it in the Ol' Ladies coffee


----------



## BillM2 (Jan 14, 2011)

Ash? What ash?


----------



## BillM2 (Jan 14, 2011)

When I used a fireplace insert I had lots more ash compared to now with the pellet stove. I would, in addition to putting it around the base of our lilacs, would scatter on icy spots in our driveway. The sun would hit the ash and it would melt the ice. It also provided traction.


----------

